# Cedge's Victorian Video



## Cedge (Sep 8, 2009)

The headlong rush to meet the deadline for the local engine show is past, making it an ideal time to fulfill my promise to give up a video of the little Victorian engine, running. My apologies for the blue cast, but the lighting was terrible and the camera's compensation settings don't seem to extend to the video functions. 

I've still got to integrate the governor, as time simply didn't allow for it before I had to debut the little devil. After running it all weekend, i've decided tomake it dual function capable so I can run it in either a hit and miss or standard engine configuration. It simply runs to sweet to not have it run in continuous mode from time to time.

Without further comment.... The video.

http://www.youtube.com/v/aEcl40XuY0g&hl=en&fs=1&


----------



## steamer (Sep 8, 2009)

Cedge,

Let me be the first to congratulate you on your wonderful Job!

That is truly Awesome!  First class buddy and worth the wait. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: th_wav Thm:


Dave


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thats all I can say. th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1 woohoo1

 Ron


----------



## slick95 (Sep 8, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow:  Absolutely Stunning Cedge :bow: :bow: :bow:

I've been eagerly awaiting this video moment.

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your outstanding accomplishment...

Jeff


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve this has been an awsome build to follow. What can I say that hasn't been already said...

Thanks for taking all the time to take us through your build..


----------



## hitandmissman (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve great runner. Wonderful build. I understand ya talked to a friend of mine at the last show and he told me ya was going to another in a week or two, maybe you will get some ideas for a new build. Again very nice engine.


----------



## joe d (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve

That runs as nice as it looks :bow: :bow:

First class machine all around!

Thanks for taking us along.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great looking and running engine Steve. Thanks for giving us the tour.
 th_wav

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kvom (Sep 8, 2009)

About time! ;D

I was hesitant to vote for this at the POTM with no video, but now I feel better.  :bow:

Must schedule a visit to see it in person.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 8, 2009)

Really a work of art.
Very happy to see the video.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, that's pretty. A perfect runner too!

Thanks for the vid, Steve.

Dean


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 9, 2009)

EXCELLENT !!! Love the sound of it :bow: :bow:, definitely the POTM


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve - It's lovely to hear her running so sweetly - Once again: Great Job and thank you for the video :bow:


----------



## PhillyVa (Sep 9, 2009)

:bow: Steve, :bow:

 th_wav Absolutely outstanding th_wav

Regards

Philly


----------



## Maryak (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve,

All accolades to you on a very fine project beautifully executed. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful runner Steve! :bow: 

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 9, 2009)

This engine is simply amazing! Beautiful work! :bow: :bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 9, 2009)

Simply Stunning 8)

CC


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 9, 2009)

A Real Beauty Steve :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tony


----------



## cfellows (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful engine, beautiful work, simply stunning!

Chuck


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow :bow:
Hugely impressed is an understatement th_wav


----------

